# Chemical odor from AC



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Are you still under warranty? If so, take it to the dealer


----------



## heitordp (Mar 1, 2021)

JLL said:


> Are you still under warranty? If so, take it to the dealer


The car was used when I bought it, and the original warranty had expired. They gave me a so-called "bumper-to-bumper" warranty for another year, which is still valid, but as I discovered a few weeks ago on another issue, that warranty doesn't cover everything. I had a bad experience with the dealership that time (see here) so I want to avoid going back there if possible, or at least have more information before I go.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

heitordp said:


> The car was used when I bought it, and the original warranty had expired. They gave me a so-called "bumper-to-bumper" warranty for another year, which is still valid, but as I discovered a few weeks ago on another issue, that warranty doesn't cover everything. I had a bad experience with the dealership that time (see here) so I want to avoid going back there if possible, or at least have more information before I go.


You have to read the fine print. I was a service advisor for 10 years. A lot of the bad experiences that happen in the automotive industry are a result of miscommunication. Half of it is the automotive professionals' fault. The other half is most of the time the customer fault. People don't read things anymore before they sign on the dotted line. We're so used to blindly accepting terms and conditions that we just do it. No one realistically has time to read all the terms and conditions of everything they deal with on a daily basis.

Anyway, the diagnosis of smells is difficult. It could be a bad cabin air filter. It could be exhaust. It could be a/c refrigerant. It could be burning engine fluids. It could even be a burnt plastic bag on the exhaust. (yes, I've seen it)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try changing the cabin filter first.

My 17 emits no smell unless the filter is soaked in stinch from work.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I believe I know what odor you are referring too. I had a similar odor on my 2015 Chevy Sonic, 2018 Chevy Cruze and my 2019 Chevy Colorado. It occurs at a specific time. I could never nail it down and induce it. It's with the AC running at a certain fan speed and temperature setting. I'm sure GM knows more than they are telling. It's not the new freon they are using because my Chevy Sonic was R134a. My Cruze and Colorado are R1234YF and all have the same odor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

heitordp said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze LT. I'm sensing a chemical odor whenever I turn on the AC or heater. It seems to appear only when I turn it on, then it disappears after a minute. It's definitely not mold or something organic, it's an artificial chemical odor and quite distressing. I believe that this is the exact issue described in PIT5726, which apparently doesn't have a solution. Does anyone else have this problem or a suggestion to help?
> 
> I bought this car just 3 months ago, used, but it has less than 5000 miles.


These relate to the Gen I, but very well could contain an answer for you:

Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir

Antifreeze Smell Thread

2013 Cruze oil smell from heater

Heat Is Causing A Bad Oil Smell?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I wonder if the coolant smell in cabin is still affecting the Gen2 cruze because in the past month or two I've really noticed this in my car as well. I'm going to take it in to the dealer soon but figured I'd follow up in this thread because I'm curious. 

I've read through the well documented cases on the Gen1's but nobody mentions the 2016+ cars. 99% sure my heater core isn't leaking as I've been in that area when I installed my boost gauge and it was bone dry. But who knows, anything is possible I suppose. I checked my coolant resevoir yesterday as well and my fluid level still looks good so I'm wondering if there is an active TSB or something on this.


----------

